# best overall coop



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am curious what everyone feels is the best coop. 
10-15 birds dual purpose birds
cold long snowy winters
secured 10x15 fully enclosed run.
Currently I have 9 birds in a 4x8 shed. I would like to increase my coop space. I am considering switching to a hoop coop design, but because of my wind and snow conditions mid winter, am hesitant.
I would like some suggestions here for spring time. my first thought was to double my coop and make it an 8x8 shed.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I feel my coop is the best coop in the whole wide world but I'm very partial on that matter... 

Either would be fine but it depends on your predators and your needs. 

Hoop Coops would be great but it doesn't offer a lot when it comes to snow. The snow doesn't always roll off depending on the curvature of the roof. Depending on the roof design (tarp for example) It sags in the rain sometimes.

Ark is the best against wind. It's a triangle shape. I have high winds and mild snow and I have an ark coop. It can be either stationary or tractor depending on how you build it. Mine is a tractor for small flock.

A shed would be the best against predators but you wouldn't be able to move it around as easy


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My old coop was 8x8 add on to my barn with an 8x16 run. The run had a flat open top. I hated it. It was not big enough by far, snow drifted in through the wire, you had to walk in my run to get in my coop - just awful. It was built with the assumption that I wouldn't have more than a few birds for the family. Ha! Now I have 50 chicks coming and the old coop just ain't going to cut it. 

The new coop will be a 14x14 mini barn, raised 1' off the ground to prevent snow and ice build up on the door (a problem that I had after one storm with the old coop, door was frozen to the ground). When you walk into the barn, the first 2' of space will sectioned off from the actual coop via wire and a second door which will lead into the coop itself. The eggs will be accessible to this space on one side, with storage for feed on the other side. There will be a 3' ledge around the backside of the barn with roosts above it.

The attached run will be 14x26 with a sloped trussed roof, 6' high on the front side, 4' high on the back. In the winter I will be putting up cheap vapour barrier plastic over the wire walls to prevent snow from getting in and the wind to be cut down. The chickens will have no problems making use of the entire space even with 4' of snow directly outside. 

The coop and run are not the suggested size per chicken, but I free range my birds so the run is more for them to have a spot to get out of the weather than as an actual caged environment. The have free access outdoors almost all the time. Just before anyone does the math on that one lol.

But I do suggest in the winter putting the plastic up on the run if you get a lot of snow. It's translucent so the light comes in and it makes your hens a lot happier!


----------

